# A reminder about email PM notifications



## Janice (Dec 4, 2006)

Some members have elected to receive private message notifications which are delivered via email. The notification includes the PM contents intended to go to the PM recipient. As stated in the email:

 Quote:

  IMPORTANT: Remember, this is just a notification. Please do not reply to this email.  
 
Please do not reply to this email, it's only a notification which means you must log into the forum to read and respond to the message yourself. 

Some members have been directly replying to the notification, when this happens your replies are directed to a Staff members inbox instead of to the person you wish to reply to. Most importantly this means the person are intending to communicate with is not able to read your message because it's being sent to a Staff member instead.

For your guidance.


----------

